# 33º vs 35º Nails Dilemma



## banzaitoyota (Mar 4, 2010)

Dilemma solved. Sent BOSTITCH gun back. Purchased a Grip-Tite gun from my local tool dealer. Never received a phone call back from Bostitch Customer support


----------

